# Do you intend to move from where you live?



## Ether's Bane (Oct 9, 2014)

When you become able to, do you intend to permanently relocate from where you live?

If you've followed me well enough, you'll know that I fully intend to move to Singapore, and eventually become a Singaporean citizen, when I can.


----------



## kyeugh (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm pretty accustomed to moving; I've done so five times to date, and I'm getting ready to do so again in about a year from now.  Once I turn eighteen, though, I plan to move to Florida, go to college, and _hopefully_ get a job there and never have to move away ever.

I'm tired of moving, honestly; it's probably okay to do once or twice, but doing it constantly is draining, expensive, and it just... generally sucks.  If you plan on moving anywhere far from your present location, you really do have to leave everything behind.  I'm kind of looking forward to not having to do it anymore.


----------



## Jolty (Oct 9, 2014)

i'm either gonna move from here or end up living here until i die at a really young age.

i've tried to live on my own before but i am forever plagued with financial issues and that is the only reason i'm still here. fuck this town and fuck this county

ideally i'd move in with a significant other somewhere that's not here but u know. need a significant other first lol


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 9, 2014)

I don't want to go anywhere where I have to pay for healthcare so my options are pretty limited. England is quickly moving off that table if those greedy lizards in charge have their way.

I'll probably stay in Wales or move to Scotland idk.


----------



## opaltiger (Oct 9, 2014)

I am on my fifth (sort of) country. I'm not sure I can handle _not_ moving, eventually.


----------



## Butterfree (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm pretty happy in Iceland. I wouldn't mind moving if there were a good reason to, and living in a bigger country where more things happen would have its conveniences, but I'd be perfectly content living out the rest of my life here.


----------



## Noctowl (Oct 10, 2014)

I like the UK. I'd go where sam is going though, probably.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Oct 10, 2014)

I've never had any major moves in my life, but someday soon I want to move to New York to live with Sable. After that, I don't know. She seems intent on moving out of the country (this week she wants to move to either Canada or Iceland) but I dunno if I'm on board with that.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Oct 10, 2014)

4 years ago, I would've told you yes. I sort of hated leaving my friends in Chicago to go and live in Indiana, but that's what my parent's work dictated I do, and I always wanted to go back. I came to terms, but I still didn't want to live in the Midwest. Surprisingly, I actually managed to move and get into a good university and all that. I'm currently a 6-week citizen of Boston, (It's nothing extreme, of course- Just a thousand miles or so) and I'm happy with that. If that changes in four years, well, I'll let you know, but so far it's been good. 

So, long story short, 4 years ago yes, currently no.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Oct 10, 2014)

I'd probably move away until I finish college. After that, no idea. I still can't even drive legally; I'm not worried about where I'll be living ten years from now.


----------



## Flora (Oct 11, 2014)

I wanna move somewhere closer to NYC so I can audition for things.

That being said, I'm probably gonna be all over the place considering theater's in a lot more places than NYC


----------



## Mai (Oct 12, 2014)

Yes, definitely. I'm not quite sure where, though; it's a long-term thing, I suppose.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Oct 12, 2014)

Wish I could, but laziness and lack of funds prevent me.


----------



## Vholvek (Oct 13, 2014)

Yeah, because Army. But I'm pretty sure I'm going to be enlisted, so I will move around my whole life :(


----------



## Eta Carinae (Oct 13, 2014)

Living in Canada, I'm relatively happy with my country of origin, so I'll probably stay here.  Nevertheless, Canada's huge, and I wouldn't mind living in one of the bigger cities.  I'm trying to get into the University of Toronto or British Columbia (in Vancouver), and if I do, I'll give the city I'm in a serious evaluation.


----------



## Momo(th) (Oct 13, 2014)

I wanna go back to Australia lol


----------



## Negrek (Oct 17, 2014)

I imagine I'll move around a lot once I get out of school. I love traveling, and there's tons of places I want to visit or try living in in the future. I imagine I'll be moving around a bit in terms of jobs, too, and that I'll need to physically move house in pursuit of work.

I don't know where I'll settle down once I decide to do that. I've enjoyed pretty much everywhere I've lived for any length of time, whether inside or outside of the US, and I imagine I'd be happy pretty much wherever I set down. My family moved away from where I grew up while I was in college and my friends have dispersed all over the country, so there's nothing in terms of relationships tying me to any particular place.


----------



## Espeon (Oct 17, 2014)

I'd love to move around a bit, but that definitely won't happen until after I've graduated (again), this time from vet school, which will happen in 2020. After I've graduated, where I move to will depend on where I can work; ideally I'd like to get accreditation to be able to work in America because once I come out of vet school I'm going to be riddled in debt and I hear that the vets in the US are a liiittle better paid than those in the UK.

After going to the US, I'd like to explore Australia and South Africa possibly, and then will probably head back to the UK to live out the rest of my days from here.

...to be honest though, I kind of doubt that any of that will actually happen and I'll probably just end up dilly-dallying in the UK forever.


----------



## Dar (Oct 18, 2014)

I'm probably going to stay nearby during college, though after that I'd probably move to either the UK or the San Francisco area.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm not sure actually... My main reason for moving from my past place was going to college (and also moving out) and when I'm done studying I'll just have to see where it's best to get a job (game design)/what my other friends that I might work on a team with are planning. Will probably stay in Norway, though.


----------



## Ever (Oct 21, 2014)

I've lived in San Francisco my entire life and I love this city to death; I don't ever want to permanently move. But I do think it'd be fun to go to college somewhere they have you know, real seasons. And I'd like to spend some time in China or Taiwan, too. (There's also the fact that SF is super expensive...)


----------



## ultraviolet (Oct 22, 2014)

Ideally yes! Australia kinda blows right now and apparently you can escape HECS debts if you stay away for long enough. Also MD's in Sweden so I'd like to live there for at least a little while. Just gotta learn some Swedish. :B

Apart from that I'd really like to visit France and Brussels again, and maybe go to England and Scotland and stuff. America's never really interested me as a destination tbh :/


----------



## sovram (Oct 23, 2014)

ultraviolet said:


> America's never really interested me as a destination tbh :/


don't bother, it's shit


----------



## FlygonTheGreat (Oct 24, 2014)

I want to move to someplace cold like Iceland or Canada, Can't be any worse than Okla-fucking-homa... for a guy who was born and raised in San Diego you have to understand why I hate where I am right now.


----------

